# 12/18: Game Thread, Chicago Bulls vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Place a wager, if you'd like!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/18: Chicago Bulls vs. Los Angeles Lakers*

<object id="W47677d581cc4e3e2" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47677d581cc4e3e2" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47677d581cc4e3e2" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

<object id="W47677dabadfacc" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460995db44151766/47677dabadfacc" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460995db44151766/47677dabadfacc" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bulls vs. Los Angeles Lakers at the United Center, 7:30 p.m.
> 
> TV: Channel 26
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=97427&src=150


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Deng faces lingering Kobe questions




> The conversations may be over between the Bulls and Los Angeles Lakers about a trade for Kobe Bryant, but that doesn’t mean the questions have ended.
> 
> Bulls forward Luol Deng — who expects to play tonight, when Bryant and the Lakers visit the United Center, despite sitting out practice Monday with back pain — faced a Kobe-beefed-up media contingent at the Berto Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Improvement means less 'Kobe' chants



> The United Center fans' chants for Kobe Bryant started during the Bulls' home-opening loss to the 76ers, even if they were mild, almost tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> The pleas intensified and grew more serious as the home losses mounted, along with the fans' dissatisfaction.
> They haven't been heard in weeks, as the Bulls have won six times in nine games. Still, Luol Deng is realistic, even if the chants aren't since Bryant isn't coming here other than with the Lakers on Tuesday night.
> ...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm at home recovering from surgery so i'll be watching this one posting in the game thread. Will be a good game! I have a feeling the bulls might win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is the first of a nice little road trip for the Lakers, so we're hoping to take this one. Good luck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Crucial 4 game in 5 night stretch.

Nice shot to start the game by Smith.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on hinrich, kobe to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

7-7 as Hinrich makes the shot


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Great pass by Wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe makes two free throws, gordon misses the shot on the other side


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng misses the tough shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Luke Walton hits the shot over Deng, nice


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon misses the catch and shoot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Second foul on Ben Gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Chris Duhon in for gordon, gordon was 1/3 fg


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng misses the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh good lord, horrible offensive possession


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

La- 13 bulls- 7


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich makes a shot, finally


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ooo Hinrich almost makes the three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirks second foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

both teams not really making shots right now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Two fouls on Kirk and Gordon, not looking too good in that sense


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls being out-rebounded also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Looked like a block by Tyrus Thomas on Bynum


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Offensive foul on Noce, only starter still in is Deng


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Dunk by the lakers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus the close offensive rebound but misses the dunk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm already glad I didn't bet the bulls will win :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Fisher shoots and misses, gets the rebound, foul on duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray in the game with 4:11 left in the first quarter, what's happening? :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Loul deng gets fouled and goes to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

La- 17 bulls- 11 with 4:01 left in first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

No one ran on D


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus gets the defensive rebound, Deng gets blocked, Gray loses his shoe, Tyrus the rebound, Gray still getting his shoe on lol, Noce misses and lakers get the ball, runner to Odom


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray gets the offensive rebound and makes a shot!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial zzzzzz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

19-13 LA with 2:36 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lol Gray finally gets his shoe on


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray looks like a chubby Will Pudue. Tyrus the block! Deng misses a jumper on the other end.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ariza for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon shoots his first two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe is on the bench


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed 3 for the lakers and they get the offensive rebound. REJECTED by Tyrus again!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng passed out of the post to gray and gray misses


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers 20 rebounds bulls 14


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

21-15 lead by the lakers after 1


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugly quarter, but it could have been worse.

Tyrus looks active.

Gotta find someone to stop Ariza.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

A few things to get from this game:


Aaron Grey is a dud.




That is all.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon misses the drive to the bucket


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

odom hits the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon misses the drive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another OR for the Lakers, Foul on Aaron Gray, steal by Tyrus, Tyrus turns it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce another basket!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Odom misses and Noce lays it up on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce another layup, Tyrus steals the ball and turns it over AGAIN


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Open three for the lakers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

26-19 Lakers 9:27 left in 2nd


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gray is actually looking pretty good.

Thomas looks like he could run through a brick wall he's so amped up (but in a good way).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce hits a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a rebound and fouled by Odom


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

26-21 Lakers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Gray is actually looking pretty good.
> 
> Thomas looks like he could run through a brick wall he's so amped up (but in a good way).


so amped up he forgot he needs to dribble


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon Gordon, Noce, tyrus, and gray in... Gray the hookshot for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Tyrus thomas, that's one on him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich in for Chris Duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe is back in guarding Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce misses a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop standing there with the ball kirk, and then Kirk turns it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce fails to drain a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss and noce hits a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol, Kobe an airball, Gordon turns it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another miss by the lakers, Gray rebounds, steal by lakers, they hit a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 by the lakers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon hits a 2, he has 5 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers hit a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

35-28 lakers lead with 5:42 minutes left in first half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls we can do this


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Norm van lier watching the game :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace in for Aaron Gray, guess baby shaq needs a rest. Tyrus hits a 2, lakers come right back with a 12 footer by luke


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

When did Tyrus learn to do _that_?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon fouled, luckily because it looked like he was going to turn it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> When did Tyrus learn to do _that_?


probably watched a Stromile Swift highlight video on youtube :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce hits another 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice shot Tyrus! He's got 6.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lob to Kobe... and Kobe is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce out Deng in. Thanks Noce!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Timeout lakers after Kobe drives in the lane and loses it? hm dunno.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk drains a jumper by the free throw line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Timeout by the lakers after Kobe drives in the lane and loses it? hm dunno.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> probably watched a Stromile Swift highlight video on youtube :lol:


I don't think I've seen Stromile kiss the glass like that, thank you very much.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

feels like I'm talking to myself, hm... i guess you guys are really enjoying my commentary too much to answer :biggrin:


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

sorry just to busy watching the game i guess


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers ball and they call a Timeout, wtf


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ez8o5 said:


> sorry just to busy watching the game i guess


oh it's cool, I love playing the johnny red Kerr role on here :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus the rebound and he steps out of bounds, good job


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa that fisher 3 looked good


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Finally Wallace Gets A Rebound And Makes It!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe hits it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe is 2-9 by the way


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk dribbles and gets fouled driving in the lane


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon loses the ball and turns it over


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk gets fouled driving in the lane


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol, says Gordon should get the "dumb turnover" stat


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Fisher a 2 and gets fouled by ben wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

La- 46 bulls- 39 with 1:44 left in the half


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng with his first fg, lakers lead by five


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

offensive foul on fisher of the lakers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

chris duhon back in the game, gordon sits down. 

And now a Tech on fisher for complaining.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Door Derek Fisher


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk goes back to the line, foul on Bynum


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus getting some good time


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo in for Kirk, don't want to get 3 on Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Damn foul on Ben Wallace


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

46-43 with 40 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Ben Wallace for doing nothing, bad call


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, terrible call puts Bynum on the line. Silly.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe sits out with two fouls, another rebound by the lakers off the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Walton a layup!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers up by 6, Deng hits on the drive


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

La- 49 bulls- 45 at half


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Decent half. Quite a fight. Gotta shoot better and gotta stop the Lakers from getting so many offensive rebounds.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Decent half. Quite a fight. Gotta shoot better and gotta stop the Lakers from getting so many offensive rebounds.


have to stop the silly turnovers also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I would appreciate it if a Ben Wallace would please make the effort to jump and get some boards. That's what you are paid to do.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon having a CRAP game so far, he needs to show some fire


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls playing the Wizards tomorrow in Washington, gonna be a good one


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow that looks like a horrible half time performance at the UC


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

what a talkative bunch in here, don't know why I bother


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls shoting 45% lakers shooting 36%


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng in traffic and misses, Kobe with a DUNK


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

penalty on Kobe to being the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng in traffic and misses, Kobe with a DUNK on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith a field goal


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe shoots over Kirk, lakers by 5


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Ben Wallace, you need to sit down Big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe shoots over Kirk and nails it, lakers by 5, kirk hits one on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Blocking foul on Joe Smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss both free throws, Joe smith misses the hook shot. Joe Smith fouls on the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe with another shot in, he's getting hot, and we're in trouble


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng lays it in, has 8 points, within 3 again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum misses the hook and wallace picks up his second board. Kirk hinrich hits a shot and has 13, bulls are down by 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Luke Walton makes a three pointer


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng wide open 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers an airball three, kirk with the fade away jumper. we're even at 58!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe tough shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wallace misses a shot, sit him down please


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Derek fisher with a 3, nice, down by five again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

miss by the lakers and now the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Derek fisher with a 3, nice great job, down by five again


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Wallace misses a shot, sit him down please


Yikes. You should get a medal for single-handedly carrying this game thread to 10 pages.

Meanwhile, still a close game in the third.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Fisher now steals the ball on a kirk pass


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Odom splits the free throws


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wallace to Deng for the dunk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls down by 4


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich misses a three, fisher gets his own rebound and makes a close shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers- 66 bulls- 60 with 5:11 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Yikes. You should get a medal for single-handedly carrying this game thread to 10 pages.
> 
> Meanwhile, still a close game in the third.


:lol:

I'm accepting donations. Just leave them in my reputation points. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like both sides are getting hot... haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus Thomas is in- Kirk, Gordon, Deng, Tryus and Wallace. Deng now with 14 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like both sides are getting hot... haha. Bynum travels!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum with his first fg, ouch


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NICE LOUL DENG! fed by Tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum with his first fg, ouch he's struggling apparently


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Red Hot Loooooul!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Luke Walton fouls Tyrus, Tyrus squinting so he goes out, Noce comes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum the offensive board and gets fouled by Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

RED HOT LOOOOOUL! keep it up man.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum the offensive board and gets fouled by Noce, to the line and misses the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce travels, good D by Kobe... 11 TO's by bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

la- 69 bulls- 66 with like 2:40 left in the quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dude


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pretty good game so far, I like it. Hopefully the bulls can take the lead soon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah hasn't played yet, but Gray and Tyrus have played well so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Farmer misses a shot and the board to Noce, Kirk with the ball and he dribbles, to deng, to noce and he gets fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the first, misses the second. 

Wow bulls are 30th in the league with FG %


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Steal by Hinrich, is he back? Oh nope, he turns it over. Bad stupid TO we could be tied
Kobe misses a long shot. Offensive foul on Bynum.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron "baby shaq" Gray is in!!! Wallace sitting down!!!! :cheer:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray blocked by Bynum, he makes in a shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Lakers (odom), deng to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng hits the first and misses the last


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce almost with the steal


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

shotclock violation by the lakers, nice D!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum again blocks a shot by Gray. Gordon misses a shot, AGAIN


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls down by 3- 71 to 68 with 30 seconds left in the quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum again blocks a shot by Gray. Gordon misses a shot, AGAIN. Odom finally hits a shot la lead by 5


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich misses open 3 and the third quarter ends. Loul a big third quarter, here comes the fourth


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lets finish the lakers off, just take the lead and keep it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah and Tyrus belong in this game, take out Gray.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich fouled right away, what the


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray with the layup and ONE! he has 6 points with the chance for a three point play here


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray misses the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce slashing and falls down... lakers two on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray with the steal


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce slashing and falls down... lakers two on the other end. lakers up by 5


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum nice move on Gray, two points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce with a hookshot for 2, he has 12 points, down by 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum nice move on Gray, two points. Hinrich makes a shot with 17 points now


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers another shotclock violation, bulls down by 3 with the ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DENG FOR A 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheer: tied at 77


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Aaron Gray, his second, lakers go to line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

77-77 with 9:19 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Makes the first FT and makes the second... 79-77 la lead. Bulls with the TO on the inbounds. come on guys stop that, you've been doing it all game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Hinrich fouled on the inbounds, but no call. Ends up being a costly turnover.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum the rebound and 2! Nice dunk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce drives in the lane and gets fouled. Shot doesn't go in. 81-77 lakers. Commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

We need to play better defence, get Tyrus in there


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Might as well take out Gordon too, I mean where is he?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes both FT's, good, bulls down by 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

well they took out Gordon but Gray is still in there.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes both FT's, good, bulls down by 2.. lets get a stop!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers the 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers up by two... deng misses a 2, gray the rebound, passes to Deng and SLAMS it DOWN


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Kirk, his fourth, really bad foul, lakers get 3 ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the first


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dumb foul, Kirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the second... Kobe comes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Makes the third FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad Kirk turns it over, deng gets it back, passes it to gray, and gray slams it down!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss the 3, thank god, we're still down by 3 though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Another foul on Gray, he's got a high of 8 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss the 3, thank god, we're still down by 3 though. foul on the lakers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

deng misses a shot, kobe with the ball and misses also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce doing a good job on d against kobe. hinrich misses the shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

88-83 with 6:15 left in fourth. Lakers lead of course.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

odom right by noce for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

88-83 with 6:15 left in fourth. Lakers lead of course, up by five.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

We seriously need to take Gray out and put in Tyrus or Noah


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Defense!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

6:15 down by five, bulls with the ball. out of bounds by lakers. deng inbounds to noce. Oh! Gray barely misses the hookshot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bynum for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe with the steal but they lose it on the fast break. chicago ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben wallace in for Gray, hopefully he can play some D


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng misses the jumper, lakers ball


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls going cold at the wrong time.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Farmar the reverse layup. TO by Deng. Down by 9 now. We need a stop!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers make the 3, lakers 9-0 run. 95-83 lakers lead.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Game, set match. How frustrating. A series of stupid mistakes over 3 minutes costs the Bulls the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

this one looks over, we've been fighting from behind the whole time.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk misses the 3, he should of shot the wide open one he had


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Odom misses the three, deng rebounds.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What kind of idiot doesn't call timeout when Noc sprains his ankle? Jesus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

looks like noce has a sprained ankle. Kobe with a steal. Two on the other end for the lakers. 97-83 with 3:23 left in the game. It's good as over.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

At least we still have the bears, oops wait nevermind. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ouch that looked like it hurt Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon for a two. wow he's alive.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls get back on f'in Defense morons!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng blocked it, ben wallace the TO


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss it and they get their own rebound. Foul on tyrus thomas.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

odom with the rebound and kirk fouls him. Kirk has 5 fouls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

99-85 lakers with 2:20 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

odom with the rebound and kirk fouls him. Kirk has 5 fouls. why foul him Kirk?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Odom makes the first, kobe comes in, and odom makes the second... he's got 17 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers miss and deng hits a 2, has 26 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

1:30 left 101- 87 lakers lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Farmar misses a three


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk keeps dribbling and dribbling, finally passes to Tyrus and he is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Scrubs are in for the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng 27 points 7 rebs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers send the scrubs in also


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus makes both FT's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray with an offensive foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

about a minute left


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

Pathetic game by the Bulls. Stupid mistakes and turnovers.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Turiaf makes an easy 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray with an offensive foul his fourth... bulls fall to 8-14


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Grifen with the steal, tyrus dunks for 10 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers have the ball they don't have to shoot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Final score 103-91 Lakers win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good game guys. Good luck.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The bulls couldn't take care of the ball, they couldn't rebound, they didn't play defense for the most part


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

CubanLaker said:


> Good game guys. Good luck.


Surely was entertaining until we were down by 9 in the last 5 minutes :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Really where was Ben Gordon and Ben Wallace in this game?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Well see you guys during tomorrow's game against the Wizards! I'll make the game thread now!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

btw: player of the game on the bulls was loul deng with 26 points 7 rebs.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

also: 17 offensive rebs by lakers, 18 bulls TO's


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

Will the Bulls end the season with a losing record? Looks that way so far. Pathetic.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang. Why'd Lamar Odom have to show up?

Washington's gonna be tough.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> Will the Bulls end the season with a losing record? Looks that way so far. Pathetic.


definitely looks like it man, sadly. Hopefully some of our rookies can improve by next season.


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, the game tonight was frustrating but entertaining for the most part until the end. 

The Bulls would tie it up or get within a few points but could never take the lead. A few turnovers and missed shots and it'd be right back to a 5 point or more lead. 

Then they fell completely apart at the end. That was the worst. If they had fallen just a few points short it would have been easier to take for me.

I suppose I better get used to it for this season. Huh?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Excellent game on both sides of the ball by Hinrich; as usual though, we can't win without Ben Gordon. Not even getting shots off, at this point.

Ben Wallace really needs to jump for a rebound. This is bizarre to say about a veteran, but he seems almost discouraged out there. Discouraged and pouty.



I also have a problem with Skiles' subbing pattern in this game. You dont want to trade baskets with LAL; that isnt our game.

Some of our better defensive stretches were with Tyrus... shoulda got him in more. Noah's total absence was weird..... and really, if BG is playing like that -- Thabo is no worse offensively anyway, so play 'em.

Too many minutes for Gray. I understand that he was a good fit against Bynum, but it opens up too much of a free path to the basket for everyone.

Bynum was pretty nonexistent in this game until Gray gave up a string of baskets in the 2nd half. When Wallace got back in, he could not continue his good defense on him from earlier.



Hinrich doing exactly what you need to against Bryant. Deny him the ball when possible, make him work. Held him to 7-19, but Vujacic killed us. A novel idea: we need another big guard.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

When is Skiles going to try bringing Gordon off the bench. It has kick started his game and the team the last two seasons. He is better as a 6th man. He is a midget.

TRY IT COSTANZA, GEEZ!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Salvaged Ship said:


> When is Skiles going to try bringing Gordon off the bench. It has kick started his game and the team the last two seasons. He is better as a 6th man. He is a midget.
> 
> TRY IT COSTANZA, GEEZ!!


:lol:

I'm starting to agree with you. So Duhon and Kirk should start then, Kirk being the SG?


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

The missed free throws tonight were pretty frustrating also. Especially when the technical was called on Fisher but Heinrich missed the free throw.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> The missed free throws tonight were pretty frustrating also. Especially when the technical was called on Fisher but Heinrich missed the free throw.


Where's the Hinrich police when you need them?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Gordon's lack of shot-taking makes me think he doesnt want money this offseason.

Hell, last offseason shouldve been enough proof of that. What does he thinks other teams are gonna want to pay him?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I think Thabo played really well tonight, he played under control and didn't hurt us.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


>


Especially because he's looking right at the camera here.... doesnt he look like Jim from "The Office" (US)?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I think Thabo played really well tonight, he played under control and didn't hurt us.


:laugh:


----------

